# Greetings from the USA West Coast.



## foiled (Dec 29, 2021)

I have been enjoying my 2001 225 AMU for a while. Some issues have shown up (not unexpectedly) and I am going to need some guidance working my way through it. I plan to post some questions if I don't find answers after searching the forum for a diagnosis. 

Thanks for being here.

foiled


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome Foiled


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Welcome.
What part of the West Coast?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  Please be sure to register so we know which TT you have when replying to your posts.








Open Letter for New Members - Setting up Your Profile...


Welcome to the new TT Forum co uk - As some of you may know, the original Forum look and function changed in September '21 when VerticalScope Inc. took ownership of the Forum. Although the look has changed, the support and dedication of our Staff and members remains the same. In order to help...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome to the community! Enjoy


----------

